# ISO - Cinnabon style cinnamon buns.



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 5, 2007)

I love the cinnabons I get at the mall.

Anyone have a recipe that turns out close to those?


----------



## CherryRed (Dec 5, 2007)

Try these.

I haven't made them yet, but I'm eagerly awaiting an opportunity to do so. Judging by the reviews on that site, they look like they'd be worth a try!


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks, cherry.

I LOVE that it's 517 cal. per bun. that means they're going to be super good, I'm sure. lol.


----------



## CherryRed (Dec 9, 2007)

LOL. I just made these. They came out awesome! I checked to see if they were done at the designated time and decided they didn't look golden enough so I gave them an extra minute. As a result they were a little less gooey than what Cinnabon makes.The taste was spot on, though! I think if I'd taken them out at the specified time instead of waiting that extra minute, they would have been absolutely perfect. I also decided to let them rise twice (once in the bowl, then once after placing them in the pan) and that made them really fluffy. Did you make these? If and when you do, let me know how they turn out!


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I didn't make them, yet. But, I'm going to do a few batches for christmas. I definitely will let you how they turn out.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 10, 2007)

Cherry Red  Many thanks for the cinnabon rolls they look super and will make very soon


----------



## CherryRed (Dec 10, 2007)

Definitely make these. Everyone should! And I strongly encourage the second rise.

Have fun! I'm sure you won't be disappointed


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 10, 2007)

They sound awesome, I think I just found the first thing to make when my oven gets here tomorrow!


----------

